
How to Change Other People's Behavior - nwignall
https://medium.com/@nickwignall/how-to-change-other-peoples-behavior-without-damaging-the-relationship-bc403e2ac1f6
======
blastbeat
Stopping to engage beyond a minimum of respect and politeness, that is,
controlling their (emotional) reactions towards the client, is a standard tool
of psychologists. I remember being all in tears during a session, and my
therapist appeared unsettling unaffected. Instead of entering my self-pity,
she appealed on my self-responsibility. It worked.

But try this to your wife. If she is clever, she will demand reinforcement. So
instead of changing herself, she will just accuse you being impassive,
unresponsive or insensitive.

~~~
nwignall
Notice I didn't give any examples with my wife in the article :)

Thanks for the comment!

